
Show HN: Available two-letter domains - ahreflink
https://ahreflink.com/domains/two-letter
======
Mon15Oct
There was a Show HN for colorblind accessibility no later than a few hours
ago. As someone who is red-green deficient, while I can see the difference,
the list is barely readable. I would suggest using the whole background color
of a cell, and using one dark shade of red for unavailable, and one bright
shade of green for available.

~~~
ahreflink
I've been quite busy with work this week, but now that it's weekend I finally
had some time to work on the site again.. I've made significant improvements
to the domain name finder, and added a button to hide unavailable
SLDs/domains.. I hope that will solve the problem for those who are red-green
deficient.

------
simon1573
Nice. Would it be possible to add the ability to sort by price?

~~~
ahreflink
Thanks :), the reason I didn't add any ability to sort yet is because most
two-letter SLDs only have 1-5 TLDs available, but I'd love to add sort support
(it would definitely be useful to have when the "domain name finder" (WIP) in
the future hopefully displays price as well).

